# Your favorite ski areas in the northeast



## pizza (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm a sucker for a good survey:



			
				awf170 said:
			
		

> hey we should have a survey for the top 10 ski areas in the east... this would require a whole lotta work but i have nothing better to do, hmmm we could all vote for our top 5 and 1=5 points 2=4 and so on...
> i would do all of the math if anyone wants to do it...



Here are the rules. You pick your top 5 favorite ski areas. That's it. You can like them for any reason you'd like, as long as they're your favorites. You should display it in this format:

1. Killingon (Favorite)
2. Hunter
3. Pico
4. Stowe
5. Windham (fifth favorite)

Ok, here are the rules. Every ski area nominated must be in the Northeast, and for our purposes let's call the northeast the following states: VA, WV, MD, DE, PA, NJ, NY, CT, MA, RI, VT, NH, ME. It does not have to be a commercial ski area, so if you want to nominate Tuckerman Ravine Ski Area, go ahead. You should have personally skied there. If you're like me and haven't skied at 5 areas in the NE, there's no shame in picking a top 4 instead.

Every #1 nomination will receive 5 points. #2 nominations will receive 4 points, #3 will receive 3, #4 will receive 2, #5 will receive 1. In this way, we'll get a top 10 (or top 50.. whatever) list of the favorite ski areas, according to Alpinezone's users. awf170 volunteered to score this survey, so now it's his job. hehe.

This should be pretty simple. If I forgot to mention something, I'll edit this post and add to it (in other words, we're making up the rules to this poll as we move along. Isn't that wonderful?)

Let's take my example above as my entry, with the exception of Pico because I've never skied there. I meant to go last season, but didn't. Bummer. (So the scoring right now would be Killington 5, Hunter 4, Stowe 3, Windham 2.)


----------



## awf170 (Jul 30, 2005)

pizza what do you think your doing that was my idea :angry: :wink: on second thought your more than 3 times my size... so you can do whatever you want :wink:  :lol:  

ya so anyway this is mine:

1. wildcat
2. sugarbush
3. cannon
4. sugarloaf
5. jay peak


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 30, 2005)

Great idea!

1. Stowe
2. Jay
3. Sugarbush
4. Sugarloaf
5. Mad River


----------



## pizza (Jul 30, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> pizza what do you think your doing that was my idea :angry: :wink: on second thought your more than 3 times my size... so you can do whatever you want :wink:  :lol:



hehe.. I thought the quote "If anyone wnats to do it" meant run the poll, not participate. I guess that makes more sense after all.

You could be the man behind the scenes.. you know what I mean: the guy with real power who doesn't risk his neck or reputation by being president.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 30, 2005)

pizza said:
			
		

> You could be the man behind the scenes.. you know what I mean: the guy with real power who doesn't risk his neck or reputation by being president.



oh thats sounds like a good idea  , and anyway you did a good job making it clear(probably way better than i can do it), and good idea about adding places like tux


----------



## Tyrolean_skier (Jul 30, 2005)

1. Killington
2. Stowe
3. Sugarbush
4. Plattekill - after a good snow dump
5. Mt.Snow

If I can get to Jay and MRG in the future, this list may change


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 31, 2005)

1. Cannon
2. Mad River Glen
3. Burke Mountain
4. Tuckerman Ravine
5. Magic Mountain


----------



## andyzee (Jul 31, 2005)

1. Killington
2. Stowe
3. Sugarbush
4. Plattekill - after a good snow dump
5. Windham

Thanks Ty, you saved me the trouble of typing  :lol:


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 31, 2005)

1. Whiteface
2. Stowe
3. Smuggs
4. Sugarbush
5. Gore

I've never made the trip to Jay. I hope to fix that this season.


----------



## MrMagic (Jul 31, 2005)

1) magic!!!
2) Sugar loaf/usa
3) saddle back 
4) loon
5) bromley, BIG bromley


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 31, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> 1. Cannon
> 2. Mad River Glen
> 3. Burke Mountain
> 4. Tuckerman Ravine
> 5. Magic Mountain


Have you skied at Sugarloaf? It would seem to me to be your type of mountain.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 31, 2005)

1) Sugarbush
2) Sugarloaf
3) Killington
4) Hunter
5) Mt Snow


----------



## Vortex (Jul 31, 2005)

Been a couple like this, but these area all fun and positive so....

1.Sunday River
2.SugarLoaf
3.Loon
4.WildCat
5.Cranmore  (cause the kids love it)

Ask me tomorrow and 4 and 5 might be Killington and MRG.


----------



## Terry (Jul 31, 2005)

1 Sugarloaf -just because it is awesome
2 Shawnee Peak - because bit is my home mt
3 Sunday River - because of the variety of trails, and length of season
4 Wildcat - awesome spring skiing, and great terrain
5 Cannon - great rugged terrain, and down home feel


----------



## awf170 (Jul 31, 2005)

heres the top 3
1.killington= 23
2.sugarloaf= 21
3.Stowe= 20
  Sugarbush= 20

Nothing else is even has 10 points yet... stupid K-zoners swinging the votes :wink:


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 31, 2005)

1) Sugarloaf
2) Sugarbush
3) Hunter Mtn
4) Killington
5) Berkshire East


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 31, 2005)

> Nothing else is even has 10 points yet... stupid K-zoners swinging the votes


i am hoping my favorites don't make the top ten.  less exposure keeps the crowds down!  people don't know what they are missing!
:beer:


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 31, 2005)

deadheadskier said:
			
		

> Great idea!
> 
> 1. Stowe
> 2. Jay
> ...



Deadhead, great hardcore list. I see you live in Burlington so you're close to all except the loaf. I notice Smuggs didn't make your list. I've talked to many Burlingtonians who swear by the place. Just curious why it wasn't in your top 5.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 31, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> > Nothing else is even has 10 points yet... stupid K-zoners swinging the votes
> 
> 
> i am hoping my favorites don't make the top ten.  less exposure keeps the crowds down!  people don't know what they are missing!
> :beer:



Thing about K-mart is people either love it or hate it. Not alot of people I know are dispassionate about it.


----------



## ga2ski (Jul 31, 2005)

1. Sunday River
2. Tucks
3. Sugarbush
4. Killington (midweek powder days only)
5.  Wildcat(great old-time feel) & Cannon (great old-feel and cheap tix midweek for NH residents)


----------



## awf170 (Jul 31, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> > Nothing else is even has 10 points yet... stupid K-zoners swinging the votes
> 
> 
> i am hoping my favorites don't make the top ten.  less exposure keeps the crowds down!  people don't know what they are missing!
> :beer:



Yes, cannon is horrible, lots of ice, horrible snowmaking and grooming, always too cold and windy... and those narrow trails what kind of idiot cut those???


MRG  come on get with the times, time for a hsq in place of the single

burke what a joke, get a new lodge, and make the trails wider

Tux, who would ever wanna hike for there turns... come on add a tram

Magic, also time for a hsq and good snowmaking(sry ran out of ideas to make fun of them :wink:  :lol: )


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 31, 2005)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> deadheadskier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its funny you mention it as next season I will be primarily sking Smuggs, just because the bash badge plus is about the best deal you can get for the local areas up here.  I do like Smuggs and it was a toss up between MRG and there for #5.  To be honest, I don't like spending much time on the lifts and my only qualms with Smuggs is that it doesn't have a high speed lift to get to the top of Madonna.  Granted, that keeps less trafic on the slopes and preserves the pow longer, so there are some benefits to the old school lifts.  Another problem with the slow lifts is that the liftlines there are HELACIOUS on the weekends and the slopes covered with ankle biters due to the 'family' nature of the place.  I love the mountain, but these drawbacks keep it out of my personal top 5.


----------



## Tyrolean_skier (Aug 1, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> heres the top 3
> 1.killington= 23
> 2.sugarloaf= 21
> 3.Stowe= 20
> ...



Why do you have to insult people that have a differing opinion from yours?   :evil:   Sorry, but I cannot vote for Sugarloaf since I've never skied there and probably will never ski it since it is so inaccessible to me.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 1, 2005)

Tyrolean_skier said:
			
		

> awf170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sure Austin was just kidding, thats why he put the little  at the end.


----------



## Talisman (Aug 1, 2005)

1. Sugarbush
2. Sugarloaf
3. Stowe
4. Wildcat
5. Magic

My top five change a lot.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 1, 2005)

1.  Burke Mountain.  
2.  Sugarbush.
3.  Cannon Mountain.
4.  Sunday River.
5.  Killington/Pico.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 1, 2005)

deadheadskier said:
			
		

> highpeaksdrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 1, 2005)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> The lifts are unbelieveablly slow and I'm sure that does make for long lift lines, but for somebody who likes the trees it is tough to beat. I was there the first weekend of April, 2001. They got over 500 inches that season and the Friday night we got there another 18". That was some of the best conditions I've ever skied anywhere. The back bowls there are great.




Ahh yes, 2001.  I moved away from Vermont after that winter (happy to be back) and man what a winter it was.  I was doing back flips out of the second floor window of my house on April Fool's day there was so much snow in the yard.  The birthday bowls are indeed fantastic!


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 1, 2005)

The legendary season of 2000-2001....incredible.


----------



## St. Jerry (Aug 1, 2005)

1. MRG
2. Stowe
3. Jay
4. Sugarbush
5. Killington


----------



## awf170 (Aug 1, 2005)

heres the top 10

1. sugarbush 38
2. sugarloaf 30
3. stowe 27
4. killington 24
5. sunday river 15
6. cannon 13
7. wildcat 12
8. hunter 9
10. jay peak 8
10. burke 8


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 1, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> heres the top 10
> 
> 1. sugarbush 38
> 2. sugarloaf 30
> ...



I'm not suprized SB is #1 cause they seem to get the most run in here. Stowe is #3, but it doesn't seem to get written about much in AZ country.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 1, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> heres the top 10
> 
> 1. sugarbush 38
> 2. sugarloaf 30
> ...



Wow Burke and Jay are tied!


----------



## Robbski (Aug 1, 2005)

Cannon
Loon
Waterville 
Snow
Sunday River


----------



## kickstand (Aug 1, 2005)

1. Sunday River
2. Wildcat
3. Attitash

I have a hard time voting for anywhere else.  Never been to Jay, Stowe, Smuggs or Sugarloaf.  Spent limited time at MRG and Sugarbush.  Will only ski Killington during the week, unless there is some insane incentive for me to go there on a Saturday.

I even feel guilty voting for the 2 McSki areas on my list, but that's where I do most of my skiing.


----------



## Treeliner (Aug 1, 2005)

1. Magic
2. Killington
3. Sunday River
4. Bromley
5. Hunter


----------



## snowsprite (Aug 1, 2005)

1. Killington
2. Sugarbush
3. Stowe
4. Pico
5. Mt Snow


----------



## awf170 (Aug 1, 2005)

Tyrolean_skier said:
			
		

> awf170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it was a joke, hence the wink...

on second thought i hope k-mart wins so all of the hundreds of guests viewing this site will flock there


----------



## Geoff (Aug 1, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> Tyrolean_skier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm.  By that logic:
Loon
Waterville  (2 to pull off the Boston traffic)
Mt Snow
Stratton
Okemo (3 to pull off the New York traffic)

If drive time and apres ski aren't a consideration:
Smuggs
Sugarloaf
Jay
Mad River Valley (Bush/Nord/MRG)
Kmart


----------



## thebigo (Aug 1, 2005)

#1 kmart
#2 sunday river
#3 cannon
#4 ragged (if i sleep too late)
#5 pats peak (best night skiing in nh)


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Aug 1, 2005)

1. Killington
2. Sugarloaf
3. Loon Mountain
4. Sunday River
5. Gore Mountain


----------



## eatskisleep (Aug 1, 2005)

1-Jay Peak
2-Wildcat
3-Bretton Woods
4-Black MTN of NH
5-Loon MTN


----------



## NHpowderhound (Aug 1, 2005)

1.Jay
2.Wildact
3.Cannon
4.Mount Washington
5.MRG
Hopeing to add Moosilaukee to that list.
((*
*))NHPH


----------



## Tyrolean_skier (Aug 1, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> Tyrolean_skier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most have been the time of night that made me miss the  :wink: .    Sorry, I get mad all the time at my son for using the word 'stupid' so I am a little sensitive about it.


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Aug 2, 2005)

1. Magic
2. Presidential Range
3. MRG
4. Loaf
5. Jay


----------



## skibum1321 (Aug 2, 2005)

1. Sugarbush
2. Mad River
3. Stowe
4. Smuggs
5. Jay


----------



## awf170 (Aug 10, 2005)

1. sugarbush 48
2. Killington 44
3. sugarloaf 40
4. stowe 33
5. sunday river 30
6(tie) wildcat 24
       cannon 24
7. jay peak 23
8. magic 17
9. MRG 14
10.loon 13

I'll say the this survey ends sept 1... does that seem okay?


----------



## Greg (Aug 10, 2005)

It's tough to decide on first place, but here it is:

1 - Sugarbush
2 - Sugarloaf
3 - MRG
4 - Loon
5 - Jiminy Peak


----------



## Zand (Aug 11, 2005)

1. Sugarbush
2. Mad River Glen
3. Sugarloaf
4. Cannon
5. Stowe


----------



## awf170 (Aug 11, 2005)

Zand said:
			
		

> 1. Sugarbush
> 2. Mad River Glen
> 3. Sugarloaf
> 4. Cannon
> 5. Stowe



cant pick places you never skied


> You should have personally skied there



I agree with pizza on this too... how can you rate a ski area you never been too.  Even on my list i didnt rate places i didnt ski atleast a few times, just because you need a few days to get the true feel of the ski area


----------



## WICKEDBUMPER (Aug 12, 2005)

1.jay - whole mt. kicks ass
2.okemo - just 3 trails...all bumped
3.magic - ONLY after 6"+ dumps
4.stratton - midweek only. just 3 trails...all bumped
5.Killington - even if it was emasculated, you can always find 1 good bump run. oops...I forgot, that was a long time ago. still a sentimental favorite.


----------



## Paul (Aug 12, 2005)

Powder Ridge
Mt. Southington
Mohawk Mtn.
Butternut
My backyard



I like to throw the bell curve off


----------



## Zand (Aug 13, 2005)

Fine. 

1. Sugarbush
2. Cannon
3. Okemo
4. Killington
5. Loon


----------



## awf170 (Aug 22, 2005)

bump... just incase someone missed this thread


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 22, 2005)

Stowe - Classic vibe
Whiteface - On a sunny spring day it rocks
Ascutney - Hidden gem
Sunapee - Hidden gem #2
Sugarloaf - When I can get there

Never skied the Bush or MRG or Jay, so can't comment.  

Honorable mention - Mont Orford, Quebec.  C'est magnifique.  

Throwing Bricks - KMart, Stratton, Sunday River.  You can have all of them.


----------



## tree_skier (Aug 22, 2005)

1. MRG
2. Stowe
3. Sugarbush
4. Sugarloaf
5. Magic

I mainly venture from my home mountain midweek so liftlines, which kill me, aren't a factor.  My weekend list would be different.


----------



## Brettski (Aug 22, 2005)

Traveling:


Sunday River
Smuggler's Notch
Whiteface
Jay
Sugarbush

Day trip:


Hunta
Bellayre
Elk
Blue Mountain
Jack Frost


This is way too hard...I mean, Loon, Waterville, Cannon, King Pine..Tenney....stop I can't decide..

OK, who's ever heard of King Pine?

EDIT: OK, How do you do the damn list thing


----------



## bvibert (Aug 22, 2005)

Brettski said:
			
		

> EDIT: OK, How do you do the damn list thing



Fixed it for ya...

For future reference see the *BBCode FAQ*


----------



## teachski (Aug 22, 2005)

1. Stowe
2. Burke
3. Cannon
4. Orford
5. Magic


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Aug 23, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> riverc0il said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ROFLMAO

1 -The Bush, cause..duh!
2 - MRG, everyone loves it, everyone
3 - Stowe, it's their terrain, heritage
4 - Shawnee Peak(Me) beautiful setting, good terrain, great night skiing for the locals and area school kids.
5 - Magic, great memories and that trip to the hospital in Springfield. lol


----------



## Brettski (Aug 23, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Brettski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you...

skiied Jay last spring for a week...If/when they finish the expansion...look out...I should but up there...and they take the canadian dollar on par with us...next time I go over the border and exchange some cash....

And I didn't even get in to the woods...had the family...but the do have "lessons" that take you in...never seen that before...which is great, because I usually have no one to go with...and I need at least three people to carry my ass out....


----------



## awf170 (Aug 24, 2005)

Brettski said:
			
		

> skiied Jay last spring for a week...If/when they finish the expansion...look out...I should but up there...and they take the canadian dollar on par with us...next time I go over the border and exchange some cash....



cant do the canadian money thing anymore, they ask for your ID, my family used to always do it when we went, its easy too because you can get some canadian money in the bank in newport(? thats the name of that town right of 93 right?)


----------



## Brettski (Aug 24, 2005)

Damn.

Well at least the had the family discount card...which they conveniently forgot to let me know...I actually had to ask them if they had any discounts for families...

Nice....


----------



## awf170 (Aug 29, 2005)

bump... it ends sept. 1st


----------



## awf170 (Sep 12, 2005)

Finally got around to finishing this, I'm going to post all ski areas with over 10 points.

1. Sugarbush-66
2. Stowe-55
3. Sugarloaf-48
4. Killington-47
5. Sunday River-35
6. Cannon-31
7. Jay Peak-30
8. Mad River Glen-26
9. Wildcat-24
10. Magic-23
11. Loon-16
12. Smugglers Notch-14
13. Whiteface-12
13. Burke-12
13. Mt. Washington-12
16. Hunter-10


----------



## bvibert (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks Austin, our list looks a little different than SKI magazine's...


----------



## Brettski (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm suprised that the river comes after KMart


----------



## skibum1321 (Sep 12, 2005)

no love for Smuggs...

Case and point about people caring more about other stuff than the actual skiing.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 22, 2006)

*........*



bvibert said:


> Thanks Austin, our list looks a little different than SKI magazine's...



Brian,
 Dish out some $$$ and we'll make Whaleback sound like K2!:-D


----------



## Greg (Sep 22, 2006)

Greg said:


> It's tough to decide on first place, but here it is:
> 
> 1 - Sugarbush
> 2 - Sugarloaf
> ...



Glad to see my list last year is pretty much in line with what I posted this year:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/10053-skis-top-10-east-4.html#post110149

That would've been embarassing if they were toally different...


----------



## pepperdawg (Sep 22, 2006)

skibum1321 said:


> no love for Smuggs...
> 
> Case and point about people caring more about other stuff than the actual skiing.



Agreed!!!!!!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Sep 22, 2006)

My Top 5 (I haven't voted yet): 

1. Jay
2. Burke 
3. Sugarbush
4. Stowe
5. MRG


----------



## Birdman829 (Sep 22, 2006)

add another point for DA LOAF


----------



## nelsapbm (Sep 22, 2006)

I don't think I've done this either...

1. MRG
2. Burke
3. Stowe
4. Sugarbush
5. Mont Sutton


----------



## pepperdawg (Sep 22, 2006)

Da Bush
Smuggs
Stowe
Killington
Bolton


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 22, 2006)

Greg said:


> That would've been embarassing if they were toally different...


i am not at all embarassed to add jay and saddleback to my favorites list.


----------



## skier90 (Sep 22, 2006)

1.Pats peak
2.Gunstock
3.Crothced
4.Loon
5.Bearpeak
6.Sunapee
7.Moose Mountain
-0394849.watervill


----------



## JD (Sep 23, 2006)

From The Bush to Jay and everything in between.
Mansfield has no comparison.  It has everything....


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Sep 23, 2006)

Order subject to change w/o notice:

1. Saddleback
2. Jay
3. 'Loaf
4. MRG
5. Stowe


----------



## RISkier (Sep 23, 2006)

skier90 said:


> 1.Pats peak
> 2.Gunstock
> 3.Crothced
> 4.Loon
> ...



Why the "unluv for Waterville?  Haven't been but I am curious since we've talked a bit about doing a weekend there.


----------



## AdironRider (Sep 23, 2006)

Im one of the few that actually likes Waterville. The trails are pretty decent on the skiers right side, plus True Grit (while about 2 football fields wide) has a legitimate pitch.


----------



## Zand (Sep 23, 2006)

From what I've been to in no particular order:

Sugarbush
MRG
Cannon
Smuggs
Killington

Honorable Mention goes to Okemo and Sunapee. Not the most exciting terrain but great management and a good vibe.

Top 5 Areas I Want To Ski:

Stowe (planning on this year)
Sugarloaf
Jay
Burke
Saddleback (saw it while snowmobiling in Rangeley... looks nice)


----------



## klrskiah (Sep 23, 2006)

1. tha LOAF
2. sugarbush
3. sundayriver
4. saddleback
5. le massif


----------



## Birdman829 (Sep 23, 2006)

OK I guess I didn't make an actual top five so here it goes.

1. Loaf
2. Bush
3. Stowe
4. Wildcat
5. Cannon


----------



## thebigo (Sep 23, 2006)

1 year ago i posted:

#1 kmart
#2 sunday river
#3 cannon
#4 ragged (if i sleep too late)
#5 pats peak (best night skiing in nh)

at this time i would update the list as follows:

#1 kmart/pico (nothing else in the east is even close to the total package: terrain, accesabiltiy, lack of crowding, price, apres ski, friends; imo)
#2 sugarloaf (best terrain, cheap pass, period)
#3 cannon (i just love the place)
#4 burke (great terrain, never any crowds, snow lasts forever, unfortunatley i wont be back until they replace the quad, bad experience last year)
#5 ragged (best place close to home, on a powder day as good as the big resorts)
#6 bradford (five mins from the office, a blast to play in 6'' fresh after work)

Summary: 
I mistakenly omitted burke last year, I grew up skiing there and always had fun but my one trip last year left me stranded on the quad and riding the poma. Great hill but they really need another upper mountain lift.
Finally got to check out sugarloaf last year and the place is unreal. It has somehow been sheltered from the asc fog that had eroded kmart. Would be #1 if it didnt take two weeks to get there. 
Bradford replaced Pats as the weeknight destination, just a convenience issue.
Sunday River was a nostaglic choice last year, my first skiing was at pre-otten sr. Honeslty though I hit SR a few days a year and I always find myself wishing I was at kmart.


----------



## Birdman829 (Sep 24, 2006)

Waterville is okay. Never crowded, nice cruising terrain, a few nice steeps and bumps (Gemma, True Grit, Bobby's Run).


----------



## JD (Sep 24, 2006)

Blandford!  That place ROCKS.  My Brother lives in Otis.  Last winter we drove up to N. Adams and paddled the Dryway in 10 inches of fresh snow.  Hitched a ride on the plough to get to the put in, made it back to his house to get my nephew and up to blandford for the opening (after school).  Farmed pow from skiers left to right while at the kids hit the "Park".  That place had a great vibe.  Snow ended up getting a bit heavy, but still epic.  Chased a red fox down a tree line first run.  Couldn't believe I was in Mass.  Great place.


----------



## Jonni (Sep 24, 2006)

1.) Sugarbush
2.) Burke Mountain
3.) Jay Peak
4.) Sunapee
5.) Loon Mountain
6.) Mount Snow
7.) Crotched Mountain
8.) Ragged Mountain
9.) Waterville Valley
10.) Shawnee Peak, ME


----------



## Vortex (Sep 25, 2006)

Waterville is nice.  I go there early season a bit when there is limited terrain at Loon and Waterville to get a few more trails.  The town square is nice.  I go there alot at night. A lot of family fun activities.  I do that many more times more than I ski Waterville.  This is a great place for families.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 12, 2013)

BUMP!

1. Magic
2. The Loaf
3. Jay
4. Whaleback
5. MRG


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 12, 2013)

currently

1. sugarbush
2. sugarloaf
3. Magic


----------



## gregnye (Feb 12, 2013)

1. Jay Peak
1.5 Killington
2. Wildcat
3. Cannon
4. Pico
5. Loon 
5.5 Mt Snow
6. Waterville (gotta respect my "home mountain")


Places I want to go to really badly:

1. Stowe (gotta sell my house to be able to buy a ticket! )
2. Sugarbush
3. Sugarloaf
4. Saddleback


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 12, 2013)

Wow, this IS a bump. I remember pizza, who started this thread...



riverc0il said:


> 1. Cannon
> 2. Mad River Glen
> 3. Burke Mountain
> 4. Tuckerman Ravine
> 5. Magic Mountain



Time for an update, I guess. I've skied a lot more areas since 2005. Tuckerman Ravine was obviously submitted tongue in cheek since this is clearly a ski area list and not inclusive of BC. I guess now I'd go with...

1. Cannon
2a. Mad River Glen
2b. Smuggs
4. Jay
5. Stowe

I think?

6-12 would probably include Burke, Magic, Saddleback, Dartmouth, Black NH, and Abram

13-15 would probably be places others love but don't tickle my heart strings despite the great terrain: Wildcat, Sugarloaf, Sugarbush

Obviously, that is "my favorites" not "best mountains". I'll admit Loaf and Bush are two great mountains. They just don't do it for me.

I'll need to do a top 20 list on my web site at some point. That might be an interesting summer project to roll out one area per week or something like that.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 12, 2013)

1. Sugarbush
2. Sugarloaf
3. Wildcat
4. Jay Peak
5. Cannon

Top places I haven't gone that would probably make list:
1. Stowe
2. MRG
3. Le Massif


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 12, 2013)

Boston Bulldog said:


> BUMP!
> 
> 1. Magic
> 2. The Loaf
> ...


You went digging for this!

1 MRG
2 Sugarbush
3 Sugarloaf
4 Killington
5 Magic


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 12, 2013)

ALLSKIING said:


> You went digging for this!
> 
> 1 MRG
> 2 Sugarbush
> ...



Haha, No this was just under the "Threads Similar to this" section for the "Seeded Bumps" thread


----------



## ss20 (Feb 12, 2013)

1. Mount Snow (mostly sentimental attachment and history).
2. Killington
3. Stratton (I know, but there are great glades).
4. Loon
5. Windham
6. Smuggs (would be #3 if they put money into their lifts)


----------



## rocojerry (Feb 12, 2013)

1. Sugarloaf
2. Sugarbush
3. Jay Peak
4. Smuggs
5. Cannon​


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 12, 2013)

Funny, I just did a Boston.com poll similar to this. I answered:

1. Stowe
2. Sugarloaf
3. Mad River Glen
4. Jay Peak
5. Sunday River


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 13, 2013)

Ones I have been to.

1 Sugarbush
2 Stowe
3 Gore
4  Platty
5 Hunter( mid week)
6 Platty
7 Elk


----------



## soposkier (Feb 13, 2013)

1.) Sugarloaf
2.) Saddleback
3.) Jay
4.) Wildcat
5.) Magic

Looking at places that are coming up on other peoples list, I have not been to Sugarbush, MRG or Stowe.


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 13, 2013)

Sugarbush (home mountain)
Stowe
Smugglers Notch
Mad River Glen
Middlebury Snow Bowl


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 13, 2013)

I think I will group favorite mtns by size to keep my basis for comparing them somewhat equal. The rankings within each group are not in any particular order.
*2k+ vert
*Saddleback
Sugarloaf
Smuggs
Sugarbush
Burke
Pico
Cannon

*1100+
*Black (NH)
Magic

*Sub 1100
*Whaleback

Haven't yet been to but will likely fall into these categories once I visit: MRG, Stowe, Dartmouth, Middlebury


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 13, 2013)

1. Smuggs
2. Mad River Glen
3. Magic
4. Saddleback
5. Wildcat


----------



## bvibert (Feb 13, 2013)

Definitely a blast from the past!  Looks like I never answered even though I posted to the thread a few times...


MRG
Sugarbush
Sugarloaf
Sundown

I want to add Magic to the list, but I'm a little disenchanted with them after the continuance of lift problems this year...


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 13, 2013)

Stowe
Sugarloaf
Mont St. Anne
Le Massif
Killington
Sugarbush


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Feb 13, 2013)

I've never skied in NH but:

Jay
Stowe
Smuggs
Sugarbush
Killington


----------



## andyzee (Feb 13, 2013)

andyzee said:


> 1. Killington
> 2. Stowe
> 3. Sugarbush
> 4. Plattekill - after a good snow dump
> 5. Windham




1. Killington
2. Smuggs
3. Whiteface
4. Hunter
5. Plattekill


----------



## Nick (Feb 13, 2013)

As I'm experiencing more and more ski areas I'm having a harder and harder time answering this since each really does have it's own unique appeal. 

So, I can pick 5 of my favorite so far, but I can't really rank em because I like them for different reasons

*Magic
MRG*
Both because of the general vibe, low key skiing, lots of hidden unique areas to explore

*The Loaf *
Amazing woods at Brackett when they are open. Woods are my favorite type of skiing and they have dense, broad, low-angle, cliff hucks, etc etc. 

*Killington*
It's my home stomping grounds, where I learned to ski, and I still love it. I enjoyed traveling from peak to peak exploring the unique parts of each mountain

I expect Jay Peak / Smuggler's Notch / Sugarbush to hit this list pretty hard to but they are all on my bucket list right now. I really enjoyed Cannon last year but was unable to hit up Mittersill which may have placed it for me. 

So many more places to explore......


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 13, 2013)

I've been lucky enough to ski just about everything from the Pocono's up to Sunday River (Burke is the exception, SL and Saddleback too far).  I actually usually think of my favorites by ski region but if pinned down my top 5 favorites in the entire northeast would all lie along the Northern Green Mountain chain.  Jay, Smugglers, Stowe, Sugarbush and Killington. Best and largest amount of snow probably being the determining factor.   There are plenty of honorable mentions, each region has their own unique characteristics and plusses and I've had fun times in each of them.  Heck, give me a hill, cover it with snow and a lift and its fun.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## kcyanks1 (Feb 13, 2013)

Surprised I never answered this back in 2005.  Here's my current list.  Still haven't been to Smuggs (might go there for a day this weekend) or Sugarloaf (or anywhere else in NH or Maine).  I'd expect at least one of those might crack my top 5.  More days at Jay (had 4 so far) might move that up.  Stowe could probably move up to the top if I had more experience with the Chin/backcountry.

1. MRG
2. Stowe
3. Sugarbush
4. Jay
5a. Whiteface
5b. Killington


----------



## EPB (Feb 13, 2013)

1) Sugarloaf
2) Jay Peak
3) Mont Sainte Anne
4) Le Massif
5) Wildcat

On the to do list:
Sugarbush, Stowe, Smugglers Notch, MRG, Magic and Saddleback. 

Honorable mention to:
Cannon
Burke
Mont Orford
Black Mountain
Temblant (I think this place is underrated)


----------



## timm (Feb 13, 2013)

1. Wildcat
2. Sugarloaf
3. Jay Peak
4. Cannon
5. Sugarbush


Wildcat's top spot might be some slight grade inflation due to proximity.


----------



## timm (Feb 13, 2013)

MRG, Magic and Whiteface are on my to do list. Would also love to hit up some of the Eastern Canadian spots.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 13, 2013)

Has anyone else soured on Jay a bit? I still think its one of the best places to go on a powder day and the trees are fun. But the way the place has been built up has completely changed the vibe there. Maybe it's just me but those are the reasons MRG, Smuggs, Magic and Wildcat are at the top of my list. The terrain just isn't all that challenging and even the trees can feel a bit repetitive if you are staying in bounds.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 13, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Definitely a blast from the past!  Looks like I never answered even though I posted to the thread a few times...
> 
> 
> MRG
> ...


Disenchanted with Magic? No pun intended I take it... :lol:


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 13, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> Has anyone else soured on Jay a bit? I still think its one of the best places to go on a powder day and the trees are fun. But the way the place has been built up has completely changed the vibe there. Maybe it's just me but those are the reasons MRG, Smuggs, Magic and Wildcat are at the top of my list. The terrain just isn't all that challenging and even the trees can feel a bit repetitive if you are staying in bounds.



I love natural snow, which is Jays things and trees ,I want to get better at. I haven't been their since I was a kid. I sure once I check it out it would be on my list, but I only put the ones I have been to and kind of know.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 13, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> Has anyone else soured on Jay a bit? I still think its one of the best places to go on a powder day and the trees are fun. But the way the place has been built up has completely changed the vibe there. Maybe it's just me but those are the reasons MRG, Smuggs, Magic and Wildcat are at the top of my list. The terrain just isn't all that challenging and even the trees can feel a bit repetitive if you are staying in bounds.


I can't say that I have soured on Jay. Though they haven't completed development at Stateside yet... so the jury is still out. I definitely don't "feel" Jay as strongly as I used to. But I don't feel "sour" about Jay either. 

Jay does have some challenging terrain if you seek it out. Jay's problem is that challenge is limited in total vertical. Jay is more about expansive tree skiing that is reliable good and filled in sooner than other places than it is about base challenge. But that was true before the development so you can't justify that as having anything to do with each other. 

Repetitive trees? Jay has more shots than just about any where, you can ski in between almost every on map run save for a very limited few. Jay trees are 100% absolutely better than Wildcat or Magic (albeit Jay doesn't have anything like TB but does have BJ so that is a wash, IMO). 

I think MRG and Smuggs out class Jay in terms of quality of the trees, trails, AND old school feel and vibe. But that was true even before the development, so again, I think you are attributing things to the development that aren't related. I have come to looks past the development and to see the mountain for what it is... but it does take some mental reinforcement to look past the development... which is why I say I don't "feel" it like I used to, but I definitely haven't soured.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 13, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> I can't say that I have soured on Jay. Though they haven't completed development at Stateside yet... so the jury is still out. I definitely don't "feel" Jay as strongly as I used to. But I don't feel "sour" about Jay either.
> 
> Jay does have some challenging terrain if you seek it out. Jay's problem is that challenge is limited in total vertical. Jay is more about expansive tree skiing that is reliable good and filled in sooner than other places than it is about base challenge. But that was true before the development so you can't justify that as having anything to do with each other.
> 
> ...



Repetitive in the sense that most of the tree shots in bounds ski very similar. Because of that it really invites everyone to ski off the goods. They have attracted more skiers without expanding their terrain so areas of the mountain are getting skied out much faster than before IMO.

I know Jay has challenging terrain outside the boundary but sometimes I want convenience....like not having to hitch hike. At Wildcat I can do laps on TB if my body was up for it. BJ not so much. That's not to say the tree skiing isn't great at Jay. I think it's just that it doesn't challenge me like it used to and like you said, that has nothing to do with the development


----------



## skiking4 (Feb 13, 2013)

No challenge at Jay? Even if you're skiing only marked trails, Face & Tuckerman Chutes, Staircase, Deliverance, Kitzbuhel Woods, Valhalla, or Green Beret are some of the most challenging marked runs in the East IMO. And some of the other off-the-map stuff is some of the most accessible somewhat-EXtreme skiing in the East.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Feb 13, 2013)

Stowe, Magic, Bromley (this  might be a temporary infatuation) Sugarbush, Plattekill.. I'd put Gore and/or Whiteface here but I haven't been to either in so long.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 13, 2013)

You don't need to go to Big Jay for challenge. You got that whole damn ridge. Pick your poison. Lots of challenging stuff off that ridge. Just make sure there is enough snow...

There are a few off map runs within the ropes that are bananas. One that I won't even go down unless it has recently dumped and I'm one of the first few down it.

Stuff dumping off Allegator Alley onto Ullr's is all good pitched.

There are a few choice lines off the Jet, too. At least the upper parts. Nothing too freakish but respectable lines.

Some of the challenge is just going off the map and trying to ski something that isn't trimmed out and buffed to perfection. Just drop in and cross block like hell.

And sure ain't no MRG but you don't have to hike out to Big Jay to find some challenge.

On the flip side, I definitely lost my edge when I was a pass holder at Jay. It ain't no Cannon, that is for sure. But it has a hulluva a lot more challenge than Wildcat or Magic within the ropes, IMO.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 13, 2013)

skiking4 said:


> No challenge at Jay? Even if you're skiing only marked trails, Face & Tuckerman Chutes, Staircase, Deliverance, Kitzbuhel Woods, Valhalla, or Green Beret are some of the most challenging marked runs in the East IMO. And some of the other off-the-map stuff is some of the most accessible somewhat-EXtreme skiing in the East.


That is going a bit too far in the other direction! :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 13, 2013)

Love TB at wildcat, but I'd get bored lapping it long before I'd get bored of the inbounds trees at Jay.  Even minus BJ, jay is a far more challenging and diverse mountain than wildcat with much better snow.  That's taking nothing away from wildcat; I'm a huge fan of the place


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 13, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> You don't need to go to Big Jay for challenge. You got that whole damn ridge. Pick your poison. Lots of challenging stuff off that ridge. Just make sure there is enough snow...
> 
> There are a few off map runs within the ropes that are bananas. One that I won't even go down unless it has recently dumped and I'm one of the first few down it.
> 
> ...



The ridge is without a doubt challenging but it gets blown clean very quickly. I guess I just need to explore Jay more! Thanks for some places to check out...much appreciated


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 13, 2013)

skiking4 said:


> No challenge at Jay? Even if you're skiing only marked trails, Face & Tuckerman Chutes, Staircase, Deliverance, Kitzbuhel Woods, Valhalla, or Green Beret are some of the most challenging marked runs in the East IMO. And some of the other off-the-map stuff is some of the most accessible somewhat-EXtreme skiing in the East.



Yea not so much. There so many lines at Stowe, Smuggs, and MRG that would blow Jay away


----------

